# EY PEDRO WE HAVE LIMESTONE QUARYS ALL AROUND .



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

IM GONNA TRY THE EDGES OF THE SOUTH FACING CLIFFS DOES THAT STONE HOLD THAT MUCH HEAT ?ITS STILL WAY EARLY BUT WHAT WILL IT HURT TO GO WANDER ROUND


----------



## marty (Apr 15, 2013)

If you never hunted morels, once you find one you will be hooked!


----------

